# Snowboard box help.



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Don't have much experience with boxes, all the features I've made have been out of natural wood. As far as height and width, it just depends on what you want it to do. The higher it is, typically the more it's gonna hurt when you slip off, but if you have alott of experience with jibbing the gnarlier the better I guess. If your using Trex you can for sure just sink the screws a little bit deeper then the top layer of material, the PVC sheets I think you might have to glue.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, where are you planning to use the box?


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

In my yard. I'm probably just gonna make an 8 foot box this year then another 8 foot box next year and set them together.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry for the potentially dumb question - but what's it like there? I'm in the UK and we don't really get any snow, especially in my back yard.

Are you planning on using this when it snows? Or with some artificial surface? On a slant, or on the flat? Or will be used as a balance thing mainly?


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in the north eastern united states in pennsylvania. We get a good amount of snow here and I don't plan on using it with turf or any other artificial surfaces, just snow. And I have a really big yard and about half of it is hill and half of it is flat, so I could set it up on whichever would work better. Sorry for not saying this stuff earlier haha.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

No worries 

Well it sounds like you're using it under normal circumstances... so I'd say the width range of 1.5 - 2' seems about right. I guess it's down to preference, but I think either would work.

About the height, I thin you might be right, I'd be tempted to make a little higher, maybe 18"...

For sure, at 12" the box will be good for practicing stuff. But you will be a little limited with dropping off it at the height?

Good luck


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I was think 12" might be a bit short. I'll look and see how much more it'll cost to make it 18" or 24" tall. Thanks. Anyone know what I should use on the top and how thick it should be?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

A foot high is fine...2 feet is actually pretty far to fall from if you're trying to learn a new trick over and over. Here's a vid of my box. It's 2' wide, 1' tall (from the surface of the snow, 18" to the ground when there is no snow), and 15' long. And pay attention to how fast you get across it, you may want to go with something longer than 8' because you wont get much time on the box to learn combo's.

YouTube - Backyard Box


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice video, makes me wish I had a hill in my yard.

-Slyder


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

slyder said:


> Nice video, makes me wish I had a hill in my yard.
> 
> -Slyder


That's actually a 12 foot snow pile I made with the snow thrower with a 4x8 platform thrown on top. I just graded out the in-run down to the take off. It was a lot of work shaping it but once it was smoothed out and solid it lasted the entire winter.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow man thats a sick video. About how much did your box cost? And did you use coping? How long is it too? Thanks.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed, that's a tight video, and a tight setup. Just looking into my garden as I write this... it's not big enough, damn it!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

lareaper said:


> Wow man thats a sick video. About how much did your box cost? And did you use coping? How long is it too? Thanks.


It's 15 feet long. The top sheet cost $210, its a 4x10' 1/4 sheet of UHMW poly cut in half (they laser cut it for me) and I made the second sheet 5' because a 20' box would have been to much to lug around and store in the summer.

The rails are 1" x 1/4" flat bar, $12 a piece. It's built with four 16' pressure treated 2x4, $13 a piece, and 1/4" plywood, $14. Then you have to figure in screws...I just used deck screws.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I think this has all the information you need to know.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/25756-how-build-your-own-box.html

Good luck!


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

here are some pictures of the box i made, used pvc because it is cheaper then hdpe worked really well



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and here is a short rail I made with a lot of the left over materials



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdub765 (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy crap, I wish I had snow in my backyard, let alone features.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Eightfingers said:


> I think this has all the information you need to know.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/25756-how-build-your-own-box.html
> 
> Good luck!


Wow thanks so much I can't wait to make mine now thanks so much for all the help guys. And those boxes look pretty cool mtmgiants. I really like that rail you made.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a play system like this, (file photo I stole)










Wonder if I could pile snow up to it and build a box, my yard is way flat !!!!!

Any thoguhts
-Slyder


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You could make a wallride out of that mini climbing wall.... 

You would have to kind of butcher the thing and take apart the top section to get what you want.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

You can drop in down the slide if its wide enough I have a play set thing like that and me and my friend mess around and drop in on the slide sometimes. I don't know if it would get you enough speed though. You could always make a drop in ramp to attach to it somehow.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

funny that you mention the play set because i use the box and rail (posted earlier) using my really old play set with it. it works really well, i just put a thin piece of particle board on the slide so that i am not riding over the wavy part. Looks pretty stupid but it has definitely helped me progress because there is basically no consequences of doing crazy stuff. i just load up the back of my moms van with ice shavings from the local ice rink and here's the end result.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I know that this thread is sorta dead but I just wanted to tell everyone thanks for the help and tell you all how my box is going. I followed those plans that eightfingers gave me and I have the box all together and painted and all I need now is the HDPE for the top. I'll try to post pictures when it's all done. I was also wondering if it would be okay if I didn't put any angle iron or pvc on the sides. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The early season boxes they have at bretton woods dont have any rails on them and they slide pretty good. Just be ready to cartwheel every so often when you catch an edge


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright thanks. I got my hdpe today and I just gotta put it on my box and it's done! Thanks again to everyone for all the help. I couldn't have done this without you.


----------

